# Google Map messing up



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I use Google Map to navigate to the address given by the Uber app. In the last few weeks it keeps navigating me to the back of houses, side of buildings etc. not where the addresses are. Does anyone know what is the best way to avoid this? Obviously I can ignore the last directions on Google map but would hate to keep looking at the phone for the pin of the location and navigating myself while Google map is yaking at me with directions!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Those are pin drops in buildings or in a back area. The backyard or inside drop can give the correct (or incorrect) address but Google Maps will try to get as close to the pin drop as possible which might route you to somewhere other than the front door.

So if the address is 666 Demon Pax street but Gmaps wants you to go to the back or side or wherever don't. Go to the address front door location.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Transportador said:


> I use Google Map to navigate to the address given by the Uber app. In the last few weeks it keeps navigating me to the back of houses, side of buildings etc. not where the addresses are. Does anyone know what is the best way to avoid this? Obviously I can ignore the last directions on Google map but would hate to keep looking at the phone for the pin of the location and navigating myself while Google map is yaking at me with directions!


This is a most perplexing issue.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I get the back-of-the-house pin drops as well. Just do as Backdash recommends and go to the front of the house (main door/driveway) for the actual pick-up and you'll be fine.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I use Google Map to navigate to the address given by the Uber app. In the last few weeks it keeps navigating me to the back of houses, side of buildings etc. not where the addresses are. Does anyone know what is the best way to avoid this? Obviously I can ignore the last directions on Google map but would hate to keep looking at the phone for the pin of the location and navigating myself while Google map is yaking at me with directions!


I started using Waze a few months back and I find it more accurate. I'm not sure but I think depends on how the PAX pins the pickup location.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for replying. I found out that the Uber Rider App is not so accurate in defining the pick up location, depending on how the passenger uses the app. Even when they use the pin drop, in certain areas the GPS signal is not accurate. Guess I just have to keep contacting the pax for accurate locations when needed. It just takes extra time and effort!


----------

